# Können Hechte verbutten?



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

Moin an die Experten der Gewässerkunde,

ich hab mal ne Frage, die ich selbst nicht beantworten kann. Können Hechte verbutten?? Ich ging bisher davon aus, daß sich eine Hechtpopulation selbst reguliert, also prinzipiell in jedem Gewässer mit guten Hechten zu rechnen ist, auch wenn es keiner glaubt.

Nun habe ich aber einen Teich von ca. 1ha (besserer Dorfteich) in dem es anscheinend nur kleine Hechte gibt...der Durchschnitt liegt bei 30-40 cm, wenn mal einer über 45 und maßig ist, ist das echt Glückssache. Die Bissfrequenz an dem See ist sehr hoch, sechs bis acht Hechte am Tag sind möglich. Wenn davon allerdings einer maßig ist, ist es echt Glückssache.

Größere Köder bringen keine Abhilfe, die kleinen Fritten hängen sich auch todesmutig an 20er Jerks.

Noch dazu sind die Fische spindeldürr...während an anderen Gewässern um die Jahreszeit die Hechte kugelrund sind, sind sie dort sehr sehr schmal.

Ist es denkbar, daß es in einem Teich zu viele Hechte gibt und die quasi aus Nahrungsmangel kleinwüchsig bleiben?

Besatz ist auszuschließen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



> Ist es denkbar, daß es in einem Teich zu viele Hechte gibt und die quasi aus* Nahrungsmangel* kleinwüchsig bleiben?


Da Hechte nachgewiesenermaßen kannibalisieren, wohl eher nicht..
Da müssen wohl andere Ursachen vorhanden sein..


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Das dachte ich mir bisher auch!! Aber daß rein zufällig nie ein Hecht über 50cm beißt, halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Deutet eher auf ne gesunde Alterspyramide hin:
Viele ganz Kleine, viele Kleine, wenig mittlere, ganz wenig Große.

Wie gesagt, ich denke da eher an andere Ursachen/Probleme..


----------



## FranzJosef (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Freiwasserhecht aus'm schwedischen Waldsee mit 90cm und gerade einmal 6 lb Lebendgewicht. 
Nun weiss ich nicht, wie lange er fuer die Groesse gebraucht hat, schaetze aber mal seeeeehr lang...


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Dieses Phänomen kenne ich auch aus einem Kiessee in meiner Umgebung.
Sehr viele kleine Hechte, durchschnittliche Einheitsgröße liegt bei 45 cm. Alles sehr schlanke Fische, hohe Bissfrequenz. Meine höchste Fangquote lag vor einigen Jahren bei zwölf gleichgroßen Fischen an einem Nachmittag. 
Mittlerweile sind aber auch einige Tiere besser abgewachsen und man fängt auch 60ger Hechte.
Dass auch größere Exemplare im Gewässer sind, konnten Angelkollegen im letzten Herbst nachweisen, welche trotz Verbots kurzzeitig den See von einem Boot befischten und aus dessen mittleren Bereichen einige größere Hechte mitbringen konnten.


----------



## archie01 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Hallo
Ganz besonders aus recht "frischen" Baggerseen kommt die größte Anzahl an kapitalen Hechten.
So ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung , in meiner Nachbarschaft wird ein Baggersee . der noch aktiv ist von der Dorfjugend befischt. Offiziell darf da noch nicht geangelt werden , doch der Inhaber macht schon mal beide Augen zu. Jedes Jahr werden dort mindestens ein Dutzend Hechte mit mehr als einem Meter entnommen , Hechte , die man an unseren "eingefahrenen" Vereinsgewässern vergeblich sucht...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Der See ist recht gut zu befischen, also daß sich die großen in die Mitte verkrümeln, ist eher auszuschließen.

Ihr meint also echt, das ist normal??? Alterspyramide hin oder her...ich kenn das so, daß es umso weniger werden, umso größer sie sind...aber daß eben überhaupt größere da sind. Und daß scheint hier nicht der Fall zu sein...! Zumal sie wie gesagt klein und noch dazu dünne sind.


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



> Ihr meint also echt, das ist normal???


 
Nein damit hat doch keiner gemeint, dass es normal ist. Aber es ist offensichtlich kein Einzelfall, gibt es öfter.
Meine Erfahrung an dem betreffenden Gewässer ist einfach, dass es dass es wieder Erwarten doch größere Hechte dort gibt, deren Anteil gemessen an der Gesamtpopulation ungewöhnlich gering erscheint. Oder auch die  Anzahl kleinerer Fische prozentual ungewöhnlich hoch ist. 
Interessant ist auch die körperliche Konstitution der Tiere, welche wie schon beschrieben ungewöhnlich schlank und damit für ihre Länge recht leicht sind. Dabei tummelt sich, rein subjektiv beurteilt ausreichend Futterfisch in Form von Weißfischen im Gewässer. Außerdem würden sich meiner Meinung nach bei Nahrungsmangel die Hechte auch gegenseitig verspeisen.
Also eine befriedigende Erklärung für die herschenden Zustände im Gewässer fällt mich dazu nicht ein. Hatte aber vor Jahren auch schon mal an eine Verbuttung des Hechtbestandes geglaubt.


----------



## Bassey (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Bei einem unserer Waldseen ist es auch so, dass man am Ufer eher die kleineren Exemplare fängt, jedoch mitten im Freiwasser völlig unerwartet dann die Klötze stehen.


----------



## FranzJosef (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

So, wie ich es in 'nem Online-Nachschlagewerk gelesen habe, kannte ich die Definition von "Verbuttung" auch: Es handelt sich dabei um "nichts" weiter, als eine Anpassung an die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten. So wie Chinchillas (und andere Saeuger) keine Nachkommen mehr zeugen koennen, wenn Platz & Futtervorkommen erschoepft sind: "zeitweise unfruchtbar". Bei der Verbuttung ist es doch genau dasselbe, denn auch dieser Prozess ist reversibel.
Wenn ich mir die Definition durch den Kopf gehen lasse, faellt mir kein Grund ein, warum eine Verbuttung vom Hecht in anthropogenen Gewaessern nicht vorkommen sollte.


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



> Wenn ich mir die Definition durch den Kopf gehen lasse, faellt mir kein Grund ein, warum eine Verbuttung vom Hecht in anthropogenen Gewaessern nicht vorkommen sollte.


 
Grundsätzlich hat das hier ja auch keiner ausgeschlossen.
Aber wenn ich mich im Web umsehe, finde ich keinen brauchbaren hinweiß auf Verbuttung von Hechten. Bei Wiki liest man, dass diese Verbuttung vor allem bei Weißfischen, Barscharten, Karauschen u.a. auftritt.

Zitat Wikipedia: 





> Verbuttung tritt in nährstoffreichen Tieflandgewässern besonders häufig auf. Das Wachstum der meisten Fischarten ist mit dem Nahrungsangebot im Jugendstadium gekoppelt. Reicht das Nahrungsangebot und die –qualität durch starke Futterkonkurrenz innerhalb der eigenen Art nicht aus, so kann das Wachstum nach Erreichen der Geschlechtsreife enden. Besonders betroffen sind sehr langsam wachsende Fischarten wie Schleien oder Barsche. Trotz Kleinwüchsigkeit vermehren sich die Fische und setzen eine große Menge von Jungfischen frei, die von den wenigen Raubfischen unzureichend dezimiert werden können.


 
Jetzt begebe ich mich mal auf ganz dünnes Eis und glänze mit Halbwissen.
Aber meines Erachtens treffen hier die angeführten Gründe für eine Verbuttung des Hechtbestandes nicht zu. Ist meine Schlussfolgerung richtig, sind die oben genannten Arten desshalb so anfällig für Verbuttung, weil ihnen im Falle des Fehlens von ausreichend Fressfeinden eine Überpopulation und daraus resultierendem Nahrungsmangel droht, da sie sich nicht selbst regulieren können, sondern weiterhin ungebremst vermehren.
Nach meinem Verständins müsste sich der Hechtbestand auf Grund seiner kanibalistischen Neigung von selbst regulieren. Damit sollte ihm dieses "Schicksal" erspart bleiben.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Was ist wenn jemand 100 Hechte in gleicher Größe ohne genug Nahrung in einen See setzt der nur 1 ha groß ist! Selber fressen können Sie sich nicht...


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



> Was ist wenn jemand 100 Hechte in gleicher Größe ohne genug Nahrung in einen See setzt der nur 1 ha groß ist! Selber fressen können Sie sich nicht...


Dann ist irgend wann der Bestand an Futterfisch aufgebraucht und die Hechte gehen sich sehr wohl gegnseitig an. Ob sie sich gegnseitig fressen können, sei dahion gestellt. Aber sie sind und bleiben Kanibalen und Größe stört im Zweifelsfall nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



			
				wasser-ralf;3708448 
Interessant ist auch die körperliche Konstitution der Tiere schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem würden sich meiner Meinung nach bei Nahrungsmangel die Hechte auch gegenseitig verspeisen.[/B]
> .


 
Aber nur wenn sie auch einen ausreichenden Größenunterschied haben.

Wenn nun aber nach Besatz oder durch Überfischung zu viele Hechte einer Größe und keine Größeren vorhanden sind, was ist dann.
Dann wäre es schon eine Verbuttung.
Die können sich nicht fressen und kümmern vor sich hin, wenn es dann doch mal einer schafft aus der Gruppe auszubrechen wird er wohl entnommen.
Diese Zwerge könnten durchaus auch ablaichen.

Da das Gewässer nur klein ist und wohl auch gründlich befischt wird, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das kaum ein Großhecht lange überlebt oder erst einmal zum Großhecht wird.


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Diese Zwerge laichen definitiv auch ab...die kleinen 45er haben jetzt schon Laichansätze, sowohl Milch aus auch Rogen.

Das heißt, es ist ohne weiteres denkbar, daß es sich um eine Art Verbuttung handelt und der normalwüchsige Hecht eben klein ist???

Liegt das an Überfischung, Nahrungsmangel? Oder genetische Faktoren?


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Diese Zwerge laichen definitiv auch ab...die kleinen 45er haben jetzt schon Laichansätze, sowohl Milch aus auch Rogen.
> 
> Das heißt, es ist ohne weiteres denkbar, daß es sich um eine Art Verbuttung handelt und der normalwüchsige Hecht eben klein ist???
> 
> Liegt das an Überfischung, Nahrungsmangel? Oder genetische Faktoren?


 
Das Wachstum von Fischen hängt in der Regel vom Futterangebot und weiteren Bedingungen ab.
Der genetische Anteil ist sicher viel geringer zu betrachten, wenn auch nicht zu vergessen.
Ähnlich ist es mit der Geschlechtsreife.
Dort spielt hauptsächlich das Alter der Tiere eine Rolle, weniger Ihre erreichte Größe.

Der Hauptgrund wird also Futtermangel sein.
Das es zwischenzeitlich auch mal besser ist oder war, zeigt sich weil die Hechte eben mager sind.
Sie können halt dann Ihr erreichtes Gewicht kaum halten und zehren von der Körpermasse.
(Kleiner werden können sie ja nicht mehr)


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Ich sagte ja bereits, ich begebe mich mit meinen Vermutungen, resultierend aus Halbwissen auf dünnes Eis. Lassen mich gern mit fundiertem, belegbarem Wissen und Fakten eines Besseren belehren.

Aber die hypotetische Situation von dem Besatz nit 100 gleich großen Hechten zeugte dann eher von Fahrlässigkeit und falscher Bewirtschaftung.
Hier behaupte ich einfach mal, dass sich eine solche Situation in einem halbwegs natürlichen Gewässer kaum einstellen kann. Dies wäre nur unter massivem Eingreifen von Menschenhand möglich. Aber dann natürlich auch durch aus denkbar.


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



> Liegt das an Überfischung, Nahrungsmangel? Oder genetische Faktoren?


 
Zitat Wikiliks:


> Diese Kleinwüchsigkeit ist *nicht genetisch* bedingt und eine Anpassung an die Standortsverhältnisse. Wird ein verbutteter Fisch in einem intakten Naturgewässer ausgesetzt, so ist dieser Prozess reversibel und das Tier kann zu normalen Größen abwachsen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Zitat Wikiliks:


> Diese Kleinwüchsigkeit ist nicht genetisch bedingt und eine Anpassung an die Standortsverhältnisse. *Wird ein verbutteter Fisch in einem intakten Naturgewässer ausgesetzt, so ist dieser Prozess reversibel und das Tier kann zu normalen Größen abwachsen*.


Vielleicht sollte man einmal den praktischen Versuch starten und einen der kleinwüchsigen Hechte entnehmen und in einem anderen Gewässer unter Beobachtung weiter wachsen lassen? Wäre möglicher Weise aufschlussreich und interessant.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Die mähr vom selbstregulierenden Kanibalismus ist bei mir schon lange im Reich der Fabeln eingegangen.Überbestand scheint eher durch abwandern gesteuert zu werden,in Hechtreichen aber Futterfischleeren Kleinteichen wird jede Lücke im Ablauf gesucht/herausgesprungen.
Es scheine eher so zu sein das die Zahl der Unterstände die Hechtanzahl bestimmt.


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Und wenn die Hechte mangels Ablauf nicht abwandern können?


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Die mähr vom selbstregulierenden Kanibalismus ist bei mir schon lange im Reich der Fabeln eingegangen.Überbestand scheint eher durch abwandern gesteuert zu werden,in Hechtreichen aber Futterfischleeren Kleinteichen wird jede Lücke im Ablauf gesucht/herausgesprungen.
> Es scheine eher so zu sein das die Zahl der Unterstände die Hechtanzahl bestimmt.


 
Frei nach den Bremer Stadmusikannten:
" Etwas besseres als den Tod finden wir überall."


----------



## Gardenfly (10. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und wenn die Hechte mangels Ablauf nicht abwandern können?



dann bleiben die halt klein, in einen Waldteich lebte  jahrelang ein Hecht der schaffte es nie auf 50cm .


----------



## Sneep (14. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Hallo,

im Gegensatz zu Gardenfly glaube ich immer noch an die Mär vom selbstregulierenden Hechtbestand. 

Das funktioniert aber nur mit sehr jungen Hechten (0+) oder bei Hechten mit deutlichen Größenunterschieden. 

Da kann ich mit Besatz von Hechten >0+ sehr viel kaputt machen. 

Die Anzahl der Hechte richtet sich hierbei nach Anzahl der Standplätze und dem Futterangebot. Das Futterangebot wirkt sich indirekt aus. Die Hechte benötigen bei Futtermangel größere Reviere, dadurch verringert sich die Anzahl der Reviere naturgemäß. 

In irgend einer Phase ist aber in dem vorliegenden Gewässer etwas schief gelaufen. In der Folge gibt es nur noch eine Generation. Ich bezweifle stark, dass es noch größere Hechte in nennenswerter Zahl gibt. 

Das Ganze wird sich nicht mehr von alleine bessern. Es kommt kein Junghecht mehr hoch und die vorhandenen 50-er Hechte machen sich immer stärker Konkurrenz. Eine interne Bestandsanpassung findet nicht statt, da kein 50-er einen anderen gleich großen Hecht fressen kann. 

Hier muss man eingreifen und jeden Hecht über dem Mindestmaß entnehmen. 
Entweder macht man daraus leckere Hechtklößchen oder man setzt sie in andere Gewässer. Hier werden sie wieder normal abwachsen.

snEEp


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hier muss man eingreifen und jeden Hecht über dem Mindestmaß entnehmen.
> 
> snEEp


 
Hallo Sneep
Da decken sich Deine und meine Ansichten weitestgehend.
Aber genau dieser Eingriff könnte es aus meiner Sicht sein, der erst zu diesem Zustand geführt hat.

Wenn immer alle Hechte über (45cm ?) entnommen werden, könnte sich ja genau dieser Zustand einstellen.
Im Kraut blieben immer einige Junghechte über, die vieleicht sogar recht schnell eine solche Größe erlangen das sie von den 45 Hechten nicht mehr gefressen werden.
(45 cm, das können sie bei guten Bedingungen locker im 1.Herbst erreichen)
Ich denke eher das der Angeldruck zu hoch ist, weil eben kein Hecht das überschreiten des Maßes länger überlebt.
Einfacher wäre es also, den Hechten die Möglichkeit zu geben einen "normalen" Bestand aufzubauen. 


Aber wie groß war das Gewässer noch, ich meine einen ha ?
Kann ntürlich auch sein das die Erwartungshaltung des T.E einfach zu groß ist.
Viele Junghechte ist gut und normal, aber Hechte über 60 cm würde ich da kaum mehr als eine Handvoll je Jahr erwarten.

Wie auch immer, ich glaube ja so oder so, dass in so kleinen Gewässern kaum ein Hecht nicht gefangen wird.
Der Einbruch ist oft verdächtig dicht beim Mindestmaß.
Viele halten ja den Eingriff einzelner Angler für unbedeutend.


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Ich danke allen, besonders sneep und Bernd2000 für die Einschätzung. 

Das Gewässer ist ca. 1 ha groß. Tja und weil die Frage nach der Erwartungshaltung kam...ich erwarte mit Sicherheit keine Meterfische am laufenden Band in so´nem Teich. Aber normal ist halt ne Mischung an Fängen, grade auf gängige Köder wir mittlere Effzett...da hängt alles an Hecht dran, von 25er Hupen bis 90ern! Aber eben nicht in diesem Teich, weder auf Blinker noch auf irgendwas anderes. Bei 25 fängts an, bei knapp 50 is Schluß...und das sind Ausnahmen.

Also entweder knüppelt die örtliche Bevölkerung da alles ab, was nur knapp über Maß ist und der Angeldruck ist weit höher als ich denke...oder???

Kann ein harter Winter solche Zustände verursachen? Also daß quasi alle Hechte jünger als Winter X sind?


----------



## BERND2000 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann ein harter Winter solche Zustände verursachen? Also daß quasi alle Hechte jünger als Winter X sind?


 

Ich dachte Deine Erfahrungen dort würden über eine längere Betrachtung gehen.
(Hatte ich vorrausgesetzt, mein Fehler)

Klar kann es bei Fischsterben so etwas für kurze Zeit geben.
Wir haben einen netten, wechselhaften, schwach durchflossenen Altarm.
Über die Jahre waren es immer so 100 Hechte die da heraus kamen.
Nach 2 starken Wintern, waren es so um die 10 Hechte die von lediglich 2 Anglern |kopfkrat, gemeldet wurden, die restlichen etwa 1000 meldeten 0.
(Zander waren ganz verschwunden)
In einem weiteren Gewässer ging es parallel von 30 auf 2 Hechte runter.
Tote Hechte wurden aber keine gefunden und nach 2 - 3 Jahren war alles wieder beim alten.
:m

Anmerkung:
Wir haben im Frühjahr einen uralten Teich abgefischt der nie trocken war.
Es waren nur Jungtiere im Gewässer, wahrscheinlich war kein Fisch älter als 2-3 Jahre.
Es war auch eine ganz andere Artenverteilung vorhanden, als wir es eingeschätzt hatten nach dem wir dort angelten.
Da werden wohl Fischsterben gewesen sein..


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Deine Erfahrungen dort würden über eine längere Betrachtung gehen.
> (Hatte ich vorrausgesetzt, mein Fehler)



Jain! Du hast das im Prinzip schon richtig vorausgesetzt  !

Ich beangel diesen Teich unregelmäßig seit meinem Umzug vor ca. 3 Jahren. Normal hab ich ertragreichere Gewässer mit weniger Bissen, aber besseren Fischen. Aber wenn ich Bock auf leichtes Gerät, Aktion und viele Bisse habe, fahre ich dorthin. Da es dabei immer nur kleine gab, dachte ich, daß mit normalem Hechtgerät und -ködern mehr zu holen ist...aber die Hechtgröße blieb gleich und wurde auch nicht größer. Ich hatte dort noch keinen Hecht über 55 cm...aber Massen an kleineren. Deshalb meine Frage, ob es sein kann, daß bei der Länge Schluß ist.

Auf das mit dem Winter kam ich nur, weil wir ungefähr in dem Zeitraum, bevor ich anfing, dort zu angeln, zwei harte Winter hatten...kann ja sein |kopfkrat ?

Ich hoffe, jetzt ist es besser verständlich.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Das durch angeln der Hecht kleingehalten wird habe ich leider vor Jahren an einen Elbabschnitt kennengelernt.
Jahrelang waren super Fänge möglich,die Elbe hatte nicht den Ruf essbare Fische zu haben. 
Ein paar Jahre später war ich mit einigen Kumpels zum privaten Hechtangeln an der Strecke. 2 ca 45er haben gebissen, dann kamen andere Angler fingen ebenfalls ein solch kleinen Hecht und nahmen ihn mit, da das gesetzliche Maß 40cm ist.
Mit einen konnte ich mich verständigen, kam ich ins Gespräch ,der erzählte ganz stolz das der größte Hecht den er und seine Kumpels in den Jahr gefangen haben 56cm war und sie täglich auf der Strecken Hechte fingen.


----------



## Sofafischer (17. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Hallo,
erlebe gerade das selbe an einem Waldsee (sehr abgelegen.Von Land aus keine möglichkeit zu Angeln.Schätze das nicht mehr als 25mal im Jahr dort jemand Angelt. Soviel zum Angeldruck)

Vor 4j. hab ich den Teich (ca1ha groß, sehr viel Wasserpest bis 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und in der mitte vieleicht 1,5m) zum ersten mal beangelt. Da hab ich in einer Nacht 5 Schleien gefangen und am Tag 10 Hechte normaler größe von 25-70cm.
Achso und ganz wichtig zu erwähnen wären die Barsche... Da hab ich offt mal ein dran gehabt und keine kleinen 25cm im schnitt. (mein lieblingsgewässer 

So dann vor 2j. waren keine Barsche mehr.

letztes Jahr keine Barsche und  nur noch mini Hechte -50cm aber dafür noch viel mehr gefangen als sonnst (wirklich bei jedem Wurf war einer dran) Rotfedern waren noch zu sehen wenn ich da so rumpaddel.

Und dieses Jahr hab ich KEINE Rotfedern gesehen (also fische zwischen 10u.20cm) dafür aber jungfische ohne Ende 3-5cm (nicht nur im Uferbereich) die größten waren 7-10cm (Plötz,Rotfeder) 
Die Hechte sind noch kleiner geworden ca 30-35cm und auch weniger hab "nur" 3 gefangen am Tag.

Ich hab zuerst auch an Futtermangel gedacht. Das die Hechte erst die Barsche dann die Plötzen und am Ende sich selbst gefressen bzw attakiert haben müssen. ABER die Winter 2009/10 und 2010/11  waren schon heftig.


----------



## Sneep (18. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Hallo,

Die Theorie mit der Überfischung der maßigen Hechte durch Angler hat etwas. Wenn die maximale Fischlänge sich im Bereich des Mindestmaßes einpendelt, liegt dieser Verdacht nahe.

Es gibt aber 2 Gründe, die in diesem Fall dagegen sprechen.

Die 45-er Hechte sind sehr mager. Wären die guten Hechte weggefangen worden, hätte sich der Ernährungszustand der restlichen Hechte aber verbessern müssen, das ist aber offensichtlich nicht geschehen. 


Die Generation 45 cm ist sehr zahlreich. Wenn ich die maßigen Hechte wegfange, kappe ich die Spitze der Alterspyramide sauber ab. Die Generation darunter wird dadurch aber nicht häufiger. Das geht schon aus Gründen der Logik nicht mehr.
Dazu müsste schon jemand in die Vergangenheit reisen.

Das alles lässt aus meiner Sicht nur den Schluss zu, das die besagte Generation 45cm schon seit ihrer frühen Jugend überproportional zahlreich war.

Die große Zahl und der schlechte Ernährungszustand lassen sich mit der Theorie der Überfischung nicht erklären.

sneep


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Also müssten im Prinzip Hechte aus dem Teich raus, dann würden die anderen bei gleich bleibendem Futterangebot besser abwachsen, richtig?

Ich denk auch, daß es dort einfach ein oder zwei sehr, sehr starke Jahrgänge gibt...


----------



## angler1996 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Mal anders rum gefragt.
Wenn es zuviel von einer Größe (45cm) gibt , wie waren die Bedingungen zur Laichzeit und die Zeit danach vor, naja, 2 Jahren ? ( wie schnell wachsen Hechte wirklich?)
Vielleicht hatten die einfach extrem gute Bedingungen.

das hechte im Sommer trotz guten Futterangebot " dürr "sind, habe ich auch bei größeren Exemplaren schon gesehen.
Habs auf die hohe Wassertemperatur geschoben, keine Ahnung b das stimmt 
Gruß A.


----------



## smithie (18. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Mal anders rum gefragt.
> Wenn es zuviel von einer Größe (45cm) gibt , wie waren die Bedingungen zur Laichzeit und die Zeit danach vor, naja, 2 Jahren ? ( wie schnell wachsen Hechte wirklich?)
> Vielleicht hatten die einfach extrem gute Bedingungen.


Ein 45 cm kann 2 Jahre aber auch >2 Jahre sein.
Daher ist es schwierig bis unmöglich rückwirkend Bedingungen bei der Laichzeit zu mutmaßen.
Dazu müsstest Du das genaue Alter (nicht nur die Größe) wissen.

Als Richtwert für ein optimales Wachstum wird ein (Masse-)Verhältnis von Raubfisch : Futterfisch von 1 (kg) : 10 (kg) gerechnet.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also müssten im Prinzip Hechte aus dem Teich raus, dann würden die anderen bei gleich bleibendem Futterangebot besser abwachsen, richtig?
> 
> Ich denk auch, daß es dort einfach ein oder zwei sehr, sehr starke Jahrgänge gibt...


 

Ja, ich denke dann wachsen sie besser.
Wenn sie dann wirklich schnell wachsen, könnte es aber sein das die Rogner nicht mehr laichreif werden wenn sie das Maß schon nach 2 Jahren erreichen würden.
Wie hoch ist da eigentlich der Angeldruck auf die Hechte ?
Wie oft wird dort geangelt und wie genau werden Maße eingehalten.?

Bist Du sicher das dort nicht größere gefangen werden.?
Ich angelte mal in einem kleinen See, dort wurde nur sehr selten ein guter Hecht gefangen.(Baggersee mit Büschen und steilen Ufern)
Der Trick war dort, das man sehr dicht unter Land fischen mußte und das auch noch im Dunkeln.|rolleyes
Manchmal ist es eben auch so, das man seine Angeltechnick anpassen muß.
Wird dort viel mit Kunstködern gefischt, kennen sie das Spiel.
Wird der Köfi oft und viel eingesetzt, hat man viele Fehlbisse und muß deutlich feiner fischen. 
Das sind halt keine Fressmaschienen, sondern Tiere die sich den Gegebenheiten recht gut anpassen können.
q Zum Glück für uns, geben sie Ihr Wissen nicht weiter)




@ Sneep 
Wer weiß schon wirklich was sich unter Wasser abspielt.
Wir können ja nur vermuten welche der vielen Möglichkeiten eine Rolle spielen.
Aber das macht es ja so spannend, es gibt halt keine absolute Wahrheit, weil keiner alle Faktoren einbeziehen kann.
Aber der Austausch hilft wenigstens andere Betrachtungen einzubeziehen.#6  


Wer weiß, ob nicht tatsächlich dort zwergwüchsige Hechte sind, auch wenn ich so etwas noch nie gehört habe.:q
Es könnte aber genau so gut sein das die Hechte verschiedene Futterquellen, je nach Größe nutzen.
Dann würden sie halt bis zu einer gewissen Größe im Kraut bleiben und erst spät im Freien auf Jagt gehen.
So blieben immer einige über (25 cm), um die 40cm Hechte zu verstärken.
Die 25cm könnten sie ja locker bis zum Herbst erreichen, erst dann würde Ihnen ja die Deckung genommen werden.

Das die so mager sind, würde ich eher auf Schwankungen im Futterangebot schieben.
Ersteinmal müssen sie diese Größe ja erreicht haben.


----------



## Sneep (18. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Seep
> 
> 
> Das die so mager sind, würde ich eher auf Schwankungen im Futterangebot schieben.
> Ersteinmal müssen sie diese Größe ja erreicht haben.



Hallo Bernd,

Ein ehemaliger Berufsfischer hat es mir einmal so erklärt:
"Lang werden Hechte durch die Zeit, breit durchs Futter".

Ich denke, wir müssten mehr über den Fangdruck und den Altersaufbau der Hechte < 45-50 cm wissen.

sneeP


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist da eigentlich der Angeldruck auf die Hechte ?
> Wie oft wird dort geangelt und wie genau werden Maße eingehalten.?



Kann ich nicht hundertpro sagen. Aber ich habe dort noch nie einen anderen Hechtangler getroffen. Nur einmal einen Stipper. Das dort "qualifiziert" und ernsthaft mit Kunstködern auf Hecht geangelt wird, glaube ich nicht. Auch keine Spuren von Kunstköderverpackungen oder Abrisse in Bäumen oder im Schilf. Das mal ein Bengel aus dem Dorf einen Blinker oder Spinner durchzieht ist natürlich wahrscheinlich.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher das dort nicht größere gefangen werden.?



Ziemlich, ja. Ich traue mir zu, daß ich sonst schon einen erwischt hätte oder wenigstens einen Nachläufer gehabt hätte. Auch hat sich nix größeres beim Rauben verraten. War zu unterschiedlichen Jahres- und Tageszeiten da.

Manchmal ist es eben auch so, das man seine Angeltechnick anpassen muß.[/QUOTE]

Das ist klar, deshalb habe ich nach den vielen kleinen auch häufig mit nicht ganz so gängigen Ködern geangelt...Jerks, Spinnerbaits, Swimbaits, Gummi mit Krautschutz in den Seerosen, große Wobbler...alles Köder, die mir an anderen stark befischten Gewässern häufig doch noch einen guten Fang brachte.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wird dort viel mit Kunstködern gefischt, kennen sie das Spiel.



Das ist auszuschließen. Siehe oben.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, daß das Gewässer recht trübe ist, aber ansonsten perfekt für Hecht erscheint...Schilf, Seerosen, Totholz...


----------



## BERND2000 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Ein ehemaliger Berufsfischer hat es mir einmal so erklärt:
> "Lang werden Hechte durch die Zeit, breit durchs Futter".
> ...


 
Da gehe ich nicht so recht mit, auch wenn es oft stimmen mag.
Um das Thema nicht zu sprengen, mache ich es als neues Thema auf.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht hundertpro sagen. Aber ich habe dort noch nie einen anderen Hechtangler getroffen. Nur einmal einen Stipper. Das dort "qualifiziert" und ernsthaft mit Kunstködern auf Hecht geangelt wird, glaube ich nicht. Auch keine Spuren von Kunstköderverpackungen oder Abrisse in Bäumen oder im Schilf. Das mal ein Bengel aus dem Dorf einen Blinker oder Spinner durchzieht ist natürlich wahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist klar, deshalb habe ich nach den vielen kleinen auch häufig mit nicht ganz so gängigen Ködern geangelt...Jerks, Spinnerbaits, Swimbaits, Gummi mit Krautschutz in den Seerosen, große Wobbler...alles Köder, die mir an anderen stark befischten Gewässern häufig doch noch einen guten Fang brachte.



Das ist auszuschließen. Siehe oben.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, daß das Gewässer recht trübe ist, aber ansonsten perfekt für Hecht erscheint...Schilf, Seerosen, Totholz...[/QUOTE]


Kommst du an jede Stelle vom Ufer aus?

Bei uns im Gewässer ist es so, dass die kleinen immer am Ufer stehn, während die großen fast außschließlich im Freiwasser und der Seemitte unterwegs sind.


Versuch es auch mal nachts mit nem Wobbler, geht bei uns auf die großen seltsamerweise sehr gut.
Nicht am Ufer, sondern wirklich direkt in die Mitte.
Warum das aber so ist? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Torkel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Können Hechte verbutten?*

Entweder Schlankheitswahn ala Topmodel, genetische Veranlagung, Fischsterben durch Krankheiten die sich die größeren Hechte durch Ratten oder Wassergeflügel holen, nen Gierlappen der bei Nacht sein Netz durchzieht?? Unterwasser ist nichts unmöglich


----------

